# OBDeleven "nextgen" will work with iOS



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Thought some of you might be interested in this. When I was adding the compass yesterday it popped up in my OBDeleven app.

https://obdeleven.com/nextgen/


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

About time. I've had a low energy bluetooth obd dongle that works with other ios apps for years now.


----------

